# Patatas Bravas - Brave Spicy Potato Chunks



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 5, 2012)

Patatas Bravas - Brave Spicy Potatoes 

This Spanish Tapa ( appetiser, minature plate or small plate, meze or mezedes ) is one of the most sought after. 

Here is my family recipe:

1 kilo potatoes for frying - cut into thick chunks

extra virgin olive oil ( I use: 100% hojiblanca for its fruitiness and non bitterness ) 

2 tblsps all purpose flour 

1/2 teaspoon smoked paprika piquant or sweet or a mix; or La Vera Pimentón available in Latin American Groceries from Spain ( La Vera, EXtremadura ) 

Home made beef stock ( 8 Fl. ounces ) 

2 tblsps vinegar white wine variety

1 dried variety of chili pepper ( cayenne flakes can be used ) and / or a variety of a green and a red fresh chili pepper, sliced very thin and prepared in the sauce. 

salt

1 tomato ripe peeled, seeded and mixed by blender to create a coulis thick sauce

a) fry the potato chunks on low heat, 30 minutes.

b) just before the end of the cooking time, turn up the flame on the potatoes to golden brown crisp the potato chunks

c) transfer to platter after draining oil and placing on absorbent paper towelling

d) prepare the sauce as follows: heat 1 tblsp of olive oil in skillet and add flour, paprika and beef stock stirring constantly 

e) then add the vinegar, chili pepper and cook 8 to 10 mins. stirring with wooden spoon constantly

f) check seasoning and then add the coulis of tomato and remove from stove

g) serve this hot sauce with the potatoes and the Spanish Omelette on Thread prior, with an ice cold beer of choice and / or a red wine of choice. 

*** note: Brava Sauce should be thick, like a salsa consistency, not liquidy.


----------



## SharonT (Feb 6, 2012)

Ooooh.   Thanks for this.   I love recipes for tapas.


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 6, 2012)

Sharon, have you seen Simone & Ines Ortega's book?

While there are many great tapas cookbooks, their _The Book of Tapas _comes close to being the definitive one. Nearly 300 recipes, plus discussions. It's a really great book on the subject.

Alternatively, pick an ingredient and ask Marji for a tapas using it. I'll lay you any odds she has a recipe or six.


----------



## SharonT (Feb 6, 2012)

>>>>Simone & Ines Ortega's  Book of Tapas
I looked it up at Amazon - That does look like an amazing book.  The one I have is "The Tapas Cookbook" published by Paragon - has about 100 recipes and for $6.75 is not bad at all - great photos.


----------



## SharonT (Feb 6, 2012)

My daughter is planning to prepare Tapas for an engagement party for her friend.  Now, 3/4 of Emily's circle of friends are vegetarian, so I'm looking for things especially for that party right now.   They all eat seafood, thank heaven.

Is there another sauce that would be suitable for the Patatas Bravas?   Of course, they wouldn't exactly be Brave Spicy Potatoes without the sauce!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 6, 2012)

*Spanish Sauces for Tapas ( For: Sharon )*

Dear Sharon,  ( Monday 19.30 Hours - Spain time )

I just received ur post regarding sauces for tapas for a party.

1)  Ali Oli: this is a homemade mayonnaise, which is simple to prepare and I have added sun dried tomatoes to mine ... However, you could also add Gorgonzola blue cheese perhaps ... or just call it Homemade Mayonnaise or ALI OLI ... 

My recipe with Sundried tomatoes Ali Oli, a thick mayonnaise I use on grilled cheese and thus, is on thread: Grilled Cheese. 

2) Another is Romesco which is a historically traditional sweet bell red pepper, hazelnut and tomato coulis which a well known Chef which I interviewed had given me. 

Tapas: 

Fried Calamari which is very popular here in Madrid Capital

The Spicy Potatoes ( u could leave out the cayenne and call it Home made Ketchup ) 

Spanish Omelette and u can employ bacon to serve on side or ham and or sausage or better yet, a stunner salad to go with it and great crusty bread ... it is quite filling ... ( I posted it Sunday In Ethnic Foods ) 

Another lovely Tapa is:  Punta de Solomillo which is sirlion strips grilled and marinated in a little white wine or Sherry 

Shrimps in garlic with olive oil served in little clay dishes 
( gambas al ajillo ) --- leave out the cayenne if it is too hot 

Goat cheese slightly melted on a bed of honey drizzled carmalized onion coulis - this is a contemporary tapa in XXI century gastro bars, bars owned by well known chefs, due to crisis.  

Here is the simple ALI OLI:

4 Cloves of garlic
salt to taste
5 Fl. ounces of extra virgin olive oil 

1) in mortar, mash the garlic with salt to form a smooth thick paste.
2) add the oil a few drops at a time, slowly until a white emulsion forms.
3) once the emulsion forms, the concoction does not need anymore oil. 
4) please do not use Food Processor, as it causes the eggs to separate.

Please see separate post for the ROMESCO sweet pepper coulis with hazelnuts.

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 6, 2012)

*Apologies Sharon: forgot the gals do not eat red meat*

Message 2 ... Monday. 


*** Spanish Omelette : this cut in triangles, can feed 10 to 12 easy ... 

*** Calamari fried: this is easy 

*** The fried Potatoes chunks with homemade ketchup and homemade mayonnaise 

*** a big salad with the carmalized onions and honey with melted cheese; could use Buffalo Mozzarella or Provolone ... if goat cheese is not their palate ... and a big salad for the Omelette ... 

Margi.


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't know that particular book, Sharon. But that doesn't mean much, as there are dozens of them dealing with the subject. In addition to tapas, look for titles that have the words "mezze," "small plates," and even "appetizers."

I'm a small plate fiend, and probably have two dozen books on that topic. A couple of my faves, in addition to the Ortega book, are:

-Joanne Weir's _From Tapas to Mese, _which explores the small plates offerings from all over the Mediterranean region.

-Kate Heyhoe's _Great Bar Food At Home, _which includes some concepts and recipes unlike many others I've seen.

-Gerald Hirigoyen's _Pintxos, _because of its Basque orientation.

There's no doubt in my mind that numerous members here at DC are into small plates, by whatever name. I suggest that if you start a new thread, something like: Tapas Party Ideas Wanted, that you'll get all sorts of suggestions. 

One question that needs answering: You say most of these kids are vegetarians, but do eat seafood. Does that mean they are actually vegetarians? Or do they just not eat red meat? It can make a big difference.


----------



## SharonT (Feb 6, 2012)

HistoricFoodie said:


> One question that needs answering: You say most of these kids are vegetarians, but do eat seafood. Does that mean they are actually vegetarians? Or do they just not eat red meat? It can make a big difference.



I think "pescatarian" is the type of vegetarian some of them are... those who abstain from eating all meat and animal flesh with the exception of fish, and I hope that includes shellfish because I don't know how we'd do tapas without GAMBAS AL AJO!   

THANKS for other cookbook titles!


----------



## SharonT (Feb 6, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> 1)  Ali Oli: this is a homemade mayonnaise, which is simple to prepare and I have added sun dried tomatoes to mine ... However, you could also add Gorgonzola blue cheese perhaps ... or just call it Homemade Mayonnaise or ALI OLI ...



Found it - thank you!   I had already saved the posted Spanish Tortilla recipe, which looks great.


----------



## gonefishin (Feb 8, 2012)

HistoricFoodie said:


> Sharon, have you seen Simone & Ines Ortega's book?
> 
> While there are many great tapas cookbooks, their _The Book of Tapas _comes close to being the definitive one. Nearly 300 recipes, plus discussions. It's a really great book on the subject.
> 
> Alternatively, pick an ingredient and ask Marji for a tapas using it. I'll lay you any odds she has a recipe or six.



Hi HistoricFoodie!

  Thanks for posting the book recommendation.  I'll lay odds on any of your book recommendations are well worth the price paid.  I can't wait to receive it from Amazon  

Thanks!
Dan


----------



## gonefishin (Feb 8, 2012)

Margi, of course your Patatas Bravas will make it onto my table.  

  I love your recipes!
Thanks,
 Dan


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey, Dan. Good to see you here. 

I joined only a few days ago and already find it home like. I think you'll find this a great community. 

Do go over to the Introductions forum and tell the folks a little about yourself. 

BTW, I had done a full review of the Ortaga book over at the other site, and you might want to read it---if you can find it in the clutter.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 9, 2012)

*@Gone Fishin ( Dan ): So cool to see you on D.C.*

Dear Dan,

It is a pleasure to see u here online once again.

Thanks for your message and I shall get back to you after work ( lunch here is 14.30 hrs - 15.00 hrs ) ...

On the crème brulee with chai, do give Petals a note. She is the expert in the department of sweet tooth pleasures !!! 

WELCOME ABOARD ... LOOK FORWARD TO YOUR POSTS TOO ... 

Margi. Kindest. Regards. *** check out the BASQUE MAR MI TA KO - FISHERMENS STEW in ETHNIC SECTION ... TO DIE FOR AND GOOD. EASY TO MAKE TOO ...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 9, 2012)

Spooky I have been away and I am just about to make Huevos Rotos with some home made chorizo


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 11, 2012)

*Shattered Eggs & Patatas Bravas*

Buenas Tardes.

Curious - interesting. 

Have you travelled through Spain ? 

Thanks for the post.

Margi Cintrano.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, I lived and worked in Ibiza 40 yrs ago, I took part in the anti Franco students revolt in Madrid, I visit Barcelona to meet up with old Catalan Comrades about twice a year. I dont travel in Spain as much as I used to since marriage as we have a place on Hvar the most beautiful island in the med, my brother has a place in Tuscany that we can use and my new love is Serbia.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 13, 2012)

*@ Bola: Globe Trotter*

I can see that you are quite a Globe Trotter with wings and wheels ... 

Thanks for the message. Yes, I have work projects in Barcelona and Girona, and the Costa Brava towns in journalism sector. 

I enjoy Mallorca, however, I truly do prefer Italia, Sardegna and The Adriatic Coast. My paternal family were natives of Milano. 

I had come over to Madrid due to a professional offer I could not turn down several years ago, however, I fly over to Italia every chance I can, as it is my home and my cuisine. 

Cintrano: My surname hails from SINATRA AND SINTRA, PORTUGAL; thus during the navigators; Vasco di Gama and Marco Polo spice routes and exploration of the East Indies, my name was formed. However, when my paternal Grandmom Margherite relocated over to NYC, the Immigration Officer spelt it with a C instead of a S ( Sintrano ). So, this is the history.
Have a nice day. 
Kind regards.
Margi Cintrano


----------



## Addie (Feb 13, 2012)

Margi, many years ago I had the Fisherman's Stew down in New Bedford here is Massachusetts. It was in a little hole in the wall Portuguese restaurant. They also served a loaf of their bread on the table and you tore off pieces to dip into the broth. It had scallops, and all kinds of fish that are found in the waters of New England. Mostly the catch of the day including conch. I still daydream about getting back down there and finding that restaurant again. I dont' know which tasted better. The bread or the stew.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 13, 2012)

*@ Addie:  Sounds Very Special*

@ Addie,

The little Portuguese restaurant you have mentioned sounds phenomenal ... Years ago, there was a Portuguese Restaurant called The Moors, in Provincetown, Mass. It had a very similar stew ...

Now that I am living in Madrid and have had the opportunity to go to Portugal ( no longer in Spain´s Shadow ... the cuisines of Portugual are stunning and the seafood products, superb ); I had posted this, as it is similar to Galician cuisine, which is just north of Portugual on the Atlantic Coast.

I love Portuguese regional cuisine. They make codfish 365 ways and their souvenir is a calendar with their recipes ( In English as they speak very well ).  

What type of beans do you use ?  White or Red ?

Portugual is the home of FEI JO A DA which is a Portuguese and Brazilian meat bean stew ... In the northeast, they normally use red and in northwest white and in Brazil, black or Pinto Beans.

FEIJOADA signifies Pot au Feu or Cassoulet in French and / or Hot Pot Stew in English, all in a bowl ... though now, it is customary to serve meats separate and let the guests select what they wish to put in their stew or bowl ... many people are semi vegetarian or do not this or that. 

HAPPY VALENTINE´s 
M.C.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 13, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> I can see that you are quite a Globe Trotter with wings and wheels ...
> 
> Thanks for the message. Yes, I have work projects in Barcelona and Girona, and the Costa Brava towns in journalism sector.
> 
> ...


Ah Marco Polo the Croatian from Korcula,I worked for a short time in 1979 looking for shepherds in NW Sardinia.I used to stay at the hotel Sintra Estoril when I liked watching car racing. Have you ever been to Hvar ? my wife's family are fishermen and they and the restaurant owners love the Italians because they pay through their noses for Scorfano and Pulpo.I did a lot of business in Mussolente so I am happier in the north.
Nice talking to you.


----------



## Addie (Feb 13, 2012)

I cook with white beans mostly. Boston Baked Beans, Beans and ham hocks, baby lima beans, etc. Although I do like a dish of kidney beans every so often.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 14, 2012)

*@ Bolas:  Shepherds in NW Sardinia*

Firstly, good morning.

I adore aged Fiore Sardo Pecorino produced in the mountains of Sardinia. As a matter of fact, there is an amazing historical traditional small group of families who still produce. We know one of families quite well.  It is a small world and this family is distantly related to some people we had known years ago through my Grandmother in Manhattan who had a Trattoria. 

I am uncertain, which islands you are referring to. I had been to Ischia off Napoli coast years ago as well as Amalfi Coast and then, in 2010 I was in Salina off Sicilia, and Sicilia. We have good friends in Palermo, Sicilia who are Restaurateurs and Chefs, and had taken a mini vacation there with friends who came to visit us from South Miami Beach and had never been to Italy so Sicily was 1st stop. 

I have never been to Croatia however, I know Greece and its´ islands -- over the years, we have gone to Corfu, as it is very close to where we have a home on the Adriatic, a ferry from Bari ( Puglia ) Port, is a 55 - 60 minute trip. 

Which islands are you referring to ? 

Well, have a lovely day and Valentine´s with your lady.

M.C.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 14, 2012)

The shepherds we were after made their money in a more violent way and I dont mean by giving maggot cheese eating exhibitions

The last pictures are of the holiday home on the Island of Hvar Croatia which is  in the top 5 islands in the world.Hvar in top 5 of world's best islands

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 14, 2012)

*Yes, your Photo Bucket Photos Are Lovely*

Thanks. Truly lovely fotos and needless to say, it looks splendid ... The sea, the gardens and needless to say, the Gastronomic Products.

JOHN DORY fish !  Very popular in Barcelona and Costa Brava too. 

It looks like a Mediterranean mecca. 

MC.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 14, 2012)

Ahhhh Barcelona pic from the Ramblas


----------



## gonefishin (Feb 16, 2012)

gonefishin said:


> Hi HistoricFoodie!
> 
> Thanks for posting the book recommendation. I'll lay odds on any of your book recommendations are well worth the price paid. I can't wait to receive it from Amazon
> 
> ...


    I recieved my cookbook today, I am excited!  Between my new ccokbook, Margi and my love for Iberico jamon...I am ready to explore Spain (from a location in Northern Illinois)

  Hooray!

Dan


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 16, 2012)

Hope you enjoy it as much as I do, Dan.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 17, 2012)

*@ Gone Fishin Dan:  See Martin Sheen Film ?*

@ Gone Fishin, Dear Dan,

You would enjoy THE SANTIAGO WAY directed and produced and lead by Martin Sheen who is Galician American. It is about a 62 yr old eye doctor in Calif who goes to Navarra Pyrenees, to verify that his son ( 40 ) had died. He decides to take the Ancient Pilgrim´s Walk to SANTIAGO DE COMPOSTELA ... 
A truly wonderful account of 4 people from 4 distinct countries who meet on this walk, and are all doing this walk for different reasons; Martin to deal with the death of his son, another with a writer´s block issue, another in mid crisis and another divorced recently ... fab scenery and photography of GALICIA and other parts of NORTHERN SPAIN. U shall love the Parador scene - the 1499 oldest hotel and gastro goodies at table ...

MARGI.


----------



## gonefishin (Feb 19, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Gone Fishin, Dear Dan,
> 
> You would enjoy THE SANTIAGO WAY directed and produced and lead by Martin Sheen who is Galician American. It is about a 62 yr old eye doctor in Calif who goes to Navarra Pyrenees, to verify that his son ( 40 ) had died. He decides to take the Ancient Pilgrim´s Walk to SANTIAGO DE COMPOSTELA ...
> A truly wonderful account of 4 people from 4 distinct countries who meet on this walk, and are all doing this walk for different reasons; Martin to deal with the death of his son, another with a writer´s block issue, another in mid crisis and another divorced recently ... fab scenery and photography of GALICIA and other parts of NORTHERN SPAIN. U shall love the Parador scene - the 1499 oldest hotel and gastro goodies at table ...
> ...


 

I will check it out, thanks!

  Have a great weekend all!

Dan


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 19, 2012)

*@ Dan Gone Fishin: Have a great wkend too*

Thanks so much for your note. 

Kindest.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 19, 2012)

*@ Dan Gone Fishin: Check out Octopus Tapa*

Buenas Tardes Dan,

Check out post on Tapa: Galician Octopus, as I put up the recipe however, I did not start the thread, and so I just had given my input on simplifying ... Yum ... 

Good to see you here with this community.

Kindest.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------

